# Lost All My Art Of Sona!



## DisconnectedYT (Sep 3, 2016)

As the title says I have lost all the art of my sona Disco :c
I had all the art of him saved on my PC and unfortunately my mum left the oven on when we went out to the beach and it started a huge fire. I was able to save the paper drawings that I made and my laptop but all the art on my PC is lost! :C

IF ANYONE CAN FIND THE ART I UPLOADED IN THREADS TO THIS FOURM I WILL LOVE YOU FOREVER!!!

(P.S if you want to I have no problem with you drawing art of Disco :3 just putting it out there)
(P.P.S Also I just wanted to say that my cat that was in the house at the time is fine as she hid under my dads bed, the fire didn't get to her, I'm a little shaken up but I'm happy that the important stuff is ok)


----------



## Jarren (Sep 3, 2016)

Did the HDD/SSD from your desktop get damaged or destroyed in the fire? If not, you should just be able to hook it up to another machine and recover your stuff that way. If it got wet or burned, however, that's another story.
How bad was the fire? Is the house a total loss or can the damage be repaired?


----------



## DisconnectedYT (Sep 4, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Did the HDD/SSD from your desktop get damaged or destroyed in the fire? If not, you should just be able to hook it up to another machine and recover your stuff that way. If it got wet or burned, however, that's another story.
> How bad was the fire? Is the house a total loss or can the damage be repaired?


House is totally gone so we are knockdown rebuilding and the HDD is burned to a crisp


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 4, 2016)

Whoa whoa hold up. I don't want to go off track but... How long ago did that happen? I mean, if it happened within the past couple days, I'd be more concerned about helping out and cleaning up the damage.


----------



## Experimentonomen (Sep 6, 2016)

I don't understand how your stationary pc got burned to a crisp while your laptop and paper drawings survived unscaved.


----------



## Nataku (Sep 6, 2016)

Experimentonomen said:


> I don't understand how your stationary pc got burned to a crisp while your laptop and paper drawings survived unscaved.


Is it possible when they ran from a burning building they grabbed the laptop and papers and were not able to grab the tower that was no doubt still hooked up and wired to everything else?
OR that the fire didn't reach every part of the house? You know fire doesn't always spread evenly throughout a house.


----------



## DisconnectedYT (Sep 6, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Whoa whoa hold up. I don't want to go off track but... How long ago did that happen? I mean, if it happened within the past couple days, I'd be more concerned about helping out and cleaning up the damage.


happend almost a month ago now and most of the crap is cleaned up.


----------



## DisconnectedYT (Sep 6, 2016)

Experimentonomen said:


> I don't understand how your stationary pc got burned to a crisp while your laptop and paper drawings survived unscaved.


Well when we got home it was only in the kitchen so i rushed inside to try and save my cat because i cant lose her, she means to much to me, anyway so i ran upstairs and got her out from under my dads bed then ran to my room and with my other arm grabbed some important stuff like my wallet, watch and laptop.

The fire never got to my room anyway so it was all for nothing but my PC was near the kitchen and im not gonna rsk my life all for a replacable pc. So yeah :3


----------



## Glitched_Out (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm a _*REALLY*_ shitty artist but if you want I can try to draw you some? Gimme some details and I can try. Meanwhile, I will search for old pics.


----------



## Zenoth (Sep 12, 2016)

Damn sorry to hear that. At least you cat is ok.


----------

